# Web hosting without credit card?



## fourain (May 2, 2010)

I've been looking for a suitable web hosting/domain name package for my website (well, a couple of websites) and am sick of signing up to various sites only to be told that I need a credit card (even if the payment is being made through paypal).

Does anybody know of any cheap hosting sites (I won't pay more than $20/month for host and domain name) that does *not* require a credit card and can be paid via paypal?


----------



## Melo (May 2, 2010)

You can buy pre-paid visa/master cards at most stores. They look and and function identically to a credit card.


----------



## fourain (May 2, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> You can buy pre-paid visa/master cards at most stores. They look and and function identically to a credit card.


 
I have never heard of them, maybe they are not available here in Aus?


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 3, 2010)

Depending on what you want, there are plenty of free hosting plans out there.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

GeoShitties comes to mind.


----------



## Runefox (May 3, 2010)

GoDaddy offers Paypal payments without credit cards if I remember correctly. Mind you, I haven't actually bought anything from them in a good while.

FatCow also seems to take Paypal without a credit card, but I haven't used their services. They advertise unlimited storage space, but this has a caveat: You can't use it for actual storage, only for things relevant to whatever you're hosting, so no file dumps.


----------



## Issashu (May 3, 2010)

Try: http://www.000webhost.com/

used their services a while ago and they were ok. But this was 3 years ago XD, so not sure how they are doing right now.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 3, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> You can buy pre-paid visa/master cards at most stores. They look and and function identically to a credit card.


Most sites do NOT accept those as they are not valid in the UK and Europe.

You can use Paypal and its browser plugin, it can create a creditcard number for a specific ammount, one time use.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

It's not that hard to get a checking account with a debit card. :3


----------



## Runefox (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's not that hard to get a checking account with a debit card. :3



Not sure where the OP is from, but in Canada, "debit card" means "Interac", which is a Canadian debit system that very few online stores accept. It's nearly impossible to get a "debit card" with, say, a Visa logo on it any more, and the Interac system is incompatible with the American system.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Not sure where the OP is from, but in Canada, "debit card" means "Interac", which is a Canadian debit system that very few online stores accept. It's nearly impossible to get a "debit card" with, say, a Visa logo on it any more, and the Interac system is incompatible with the American system.


That sucks. ):


----------



## Apollo (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> GeoShitties comes to mind.



GeoShitties was shut down...


----------



## Jaxinc (May 5, 2010)

Theres a new one now, Neocities or w/e...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

HenriW said:


> GeoShitties was shut down...


Oh noes. D: I can't make that joke anymore.


----------



## Jay the Fox (May 5, 2010)

http://www.webs.com/


----------



## Slyck (May 7, 2010)

Root around for a good subdomain. You know Maddox? Well, maddox.xmission.com has much moar win than maddox.com.


----------

